# Red maple?



## Theburlbroker (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys! Got another one for ya. I know it's maple, but from what I can tell it's red maple. I just have to be sure on these things. Anyone else agree?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## HomeBody (May 26, 2014)

Yep, red maple. That burl is awesome...and you're just a kid! Post some pics when you open that thing up. Gary


----------



## SDB777 (May 26, 2014)

Did you already 'flop it'? Same burl in the first picture as the one you're sitting on? If it is, it didn't shrink when it hit the ground!

I use one of the "Field Guide to North American Tree's" while I am out-n-about. Any chance of getting a bark shot too?



Scott (like to use all the stuff) B


----------



## Theburlbroker (May 26, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Yep, red maple. That burl is awesome...and you're just a kid! Post some pics when you open that thing up. Gary


 
heh I'll take that as a compliment. Thank you very much, I might have to cut it in half just to get it up the small ravine the tree's fallen into. I'll be sure and post photos when I get it cut into.


----------



## Theburlbroker (May 26, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Did you already 'flop it'? Same burl in the first picture as the one you're sitting on? If it is, it didn't shrink when it hit the ground!
> 
> I use one of the "Field Guide to North American Tree's" while I am out-n-about. Any chance of getting a bark shot too?
> 
> ...



the burl in the first photo is indeed the same as the one I'm sitting on in the lower photo. I found it on Saturday and felled it on Sunday. When I go back up to it today I'll get a shot of the bark for ya. It's quite an old one but sadly the center had already started to rot out. Glad I got to it in time. Thanks for the book info. I already own a book or two but I don't think I have a highly detailed book. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## ironman123 (May 26, 2014)

Good goin on that one Ian. Be glad to see the inside of that egg.

Ray


----------



## Theburlbroker (May 26, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Good goin on that one Ian. Be glad to see the inside of that egg.
> 
> Ray


Ty Ty ray, I'll be sending some your way when I get it all milled up.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 28, 2014)

Theburlbroker said:


> heh I'll take that as a compliment. Thank you very much, I might have to cut it in half just to get it up the small ravine the tree's fallen into. I'll be sure and post photos when I get it cut into.



Yes, a compliment. Most young people sit on the couch and play video games. It's great to see a young person doing what you are doing. WV has some really rough terrain and it's a young man's game dragging big burls out of the woods. Get 'er done while your young. I envy your youth...and also all those burls! Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2014)

Ian, if you have any to spare I'd love to get a small piece to take pics of for my site, and when I say small, I mean as small as 1/2" x 3" x 6" (standard sample size). I'll be happy to pay the postage.

If you don't know my site, take a look at the wood ID site link in my signature.

Paul


----------



## HomeBody (May 29, 2014)

phinds said:


> Ian, if you have any to spare I'd love to get a small piece to take pics of for my site, and when I say small, I mean as small as 1/2" x 3" x 6" (standard sample size). I'll be happy to pay the postage.
> 
> If you don't know my site, take a look at the wood ID site link in my signature.
> 
> Paul



Paul, if you want samples of the Male chicken-spur hawthorn I just dropped I'd be glad to send you some. A couple 6"X 3"X 1/2" and a cookie? It was an 8", 80 yr. old tree. Maybe you already have that one? Gary


----------



## phinds (May 29, 2014)

Gary, I can't find "rockspur" in my database but I don't have a huge variety of hawthorn so yeah I'd love to get a sample. Thanks.

Do you know if it goes by other common names? My database has over 100 hawthorn common names, just not that one.


----------



## Theburlbroker (May 29, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Yes, a compliment. Most young people sit on the couch and play video games. It's great to see a young person doing what you are doing. WV has some really rough terrain and it's a young man's game dragging big burls out of the woods. Get 'er done while your young. I envy your youth...and also all those burls! Gary


Haha thank you Gary! The terrain is hard but I love it so. And I do like to play some videogames here and there but woodworking and burls are my passion. I'll keep at it as long as I can.


----------



## Theburlbroker (May 29, 2014)

phinds said:


> Ian, if you have any to spare I'd love to get a small piece to take pics of for my site, and when I say small, I mean as small as 1/2" x 3" x 6" (standard sample size). I'll be happy to pay the postage.
> 
> If you don't know my site, take a look at the wood ID site link in my signature.
> 
> Paul


Hey Paul! No problem I can definitely send you a piece. It can be whatever size you want. Any particular cut or angle or place in the tree? Rays or eyes natural edge or closer to the center? Also I've got a sycamore burl if you don't have any of that. I'm also aware of your site and think it's awesome! Happy to help the spread of information any way I can.


----------



## phinds (May 29, 2014)

Theburlbroker said:


> Hey Paul! No problem I can definitely send you a piece. It can be whatever size you want. Any particular cut or angle or place in the tree? Rays or eyes natural edge or closer to the center? Also I've got a sycamore burl if you don't have any of that. I'm also aware of your site and think it's awesome! Happy to help the spread of information any way I can.


 
Ian, 1/2" x 3" x 6" is fine for size. What I really like more than bigger pieces is to get a couple of different cuts of the sample-sized pieces. For regular lumber I always try to get both quartersawn and flat cut but of course that doesn't apply to burls. NE doesn't generally help much with ID so I tend to avoid it if possible.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## HomeBody (May 30, 2014)

phinds said:


> Gary, I can't find "rockspur" in my database but I don't have a huge variety of hawthorn so yeah I'd love to get a sample. Thanks.
> 
> Do you know if it goes by other common names? My database has over 100 hawthorn common names, just not that one.



It's Male chicken-spur, not rockspur. I identified it using my State of IL tree ID book. It doesn't have any other name that I know of. I'd never even heard of it until recently when I tried to ID the thorn trees in my woods and consulted the book. It's fresh cut and stickered so when it dries a bit I'll get your samples out. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> It's Male chicken-spur, not rockspur.


 
HA ... maybe THAT'S why I underwent the first of two eye surgeries yesterday ! In a couple more months I'll do the other one, then I get to use both eyes at the same time and maybe I'll be able to read things properly again 

I get bush hawthorn, hog apple, and Newcastle-thorn, a VERY small set of common names for almost any tree as common as a hawthorn.



> I identified it using my State of IL tree ID book. It doesn't have any other name that I know of. I'd never even heard of it until recently when I tried to ID the thorn trees in my woods and consulted the book. It's fresh cut and stickered so when it dries a bit I'll get your samples out. Gary


 
Thanks,

Paul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 1, 2014)

I scanned my book for you. Our most common Hawthorn around here are locally called "Red Hall" trees. It's a bastardization of "Red Haw", or "Red Hawthorn", and I have no idea how it got into the SE IL vernacular. I think Hawthorns hybridize and that's why there is so much confusion about them...and I suppose also why very little interest. I have one big red haw I plan on cutting and milling, just to see what's what. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for that.

Yeah, I've just recently become somewhat aware of how promiscuous hawthorns are


----------

